# Star Trek: Gerüchte zur Story von Quentin Tarantinos Film



## Darkmoon76 (2. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Gerüchte zur Story von Quentin Tarantinos Film* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Gerüchte zur Story von Quentin Tarantinos Film*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Oktober 2019)

Nochmal Khan? Gerade von Tarantino hätte ich jetzt was Originelleres erwartet...


----------



## bundesgerd (2. Oktober 2019)

Echt jetzt? Schon wieder ne Zeitreise ?


----------



## HolgerHans (2. Oktober 2019)

Wieder ne Kopie, hört sich fast an wie "The Farce Awakens". 
  Gerade von Tarantino erwarte ich mehr Originalität.


----------



## MrFob (2. Oktober 2019)

Also wenn das so sit, dann wird's langsam echt absurd. Ob ich mir von Tarantino wirklich was originelleres erwarten wuerde, da bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher. Seinen Stempel auf ein bekanntes Konzept zu druecken ist mMn irgendwie doch schon sein Markenzeichen. Und das er Khan Fan ist, das wuerde mich jetzt auch nicht wundern. Aber ja, NOCHMAL ein wieder aufwaermen der alten Kamellen brauche ich jetzt wirklich auch nicht, noch nicht mal von einem Tarantino. Man koennte so viel cooles neues im Star Trek Universum machen (wie ja z.B. Discovery gezeigt hat, ich habe ja meine Kritikpunkte an der Serie aber sie haben dem Franchise was neues abgewonnen, das muss man ihnen schon lassen).


----------



## Cap1701D (3. Oktober 2019)

OMG, so wie ihr das beschrieben habt klingt das grauenvoll! Ich glaube aber nicht, dass Tarantino seinen guten Ruf als innovativer Regisseur riskiert und sein Karriereende damit garniert, dass er ein "Best-of-Star-Trek" produziert. Soetwas markiert ja normalerweise auch das Ende eines Franchise....das ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn. Auf meinen einschlägigen Star-Trek-Seiten, die ich täglich besuche, und die jedes verlorene Brusthaar dokumentieren, habe ich darüber auch noch nichts gelesen.


----------



## johnny05 (3. Oktober 2019)

"Ob und wann dieser Star-Trek-Film gedreht wird, steht momentan noch nicht fest". 

Hoffentlich nie .... Jar Jar Abrams hat Star Trek mit einem Genickschuss hingerichtet ....

Taratino wird Star Trek anschliessend noch vierteilen . Der am meisten überschätzte Regisseur Hollywoods dreht "Star Trash - Kill Jar Jar Vol 1".


----------



## KylRoy (4. Oktober 2019)

_Ob und wann dieser Star-Trek-Film*(jetzt für 6,95 € kaufen)*gedreht wird, steht momentan noch nicht fest._

Ist das ein Zeitreise Gag?


----------

